# Are any Porsches NOT manual?



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

Just a curiosity question... 

Can one actually order/buy a Porsche (non Boxster) in auto or trip?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Just a curiosity question...
> 
> Can one actually order/buy a Porsche (non Boxster) in auto or trip?


 The majority are. And did you consider going onto Porsche's web site and looking?


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The majority are. And did you consider going onto Porsche's web site and looking?


Why? When I could have you do my bidding for me?   J/K

Seriously though - I had no idea you could get a 911 in Tiptronic.... sh.it... even I could drive it then. :eeps:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Why? When I could have you do my bidding for me?   J/K
> 
> Seriously though - I had no idea you could get a 911 in Tiptronic.... sh.it... even I could drive it then. :eeps:


Why would you _choose_ to drive an auto Porsche?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hell, you can get a 911 Turbo in automatic these days. :tsk:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Just a curiosity question...
> 
> Can one actually order/buy a Porsche (non Boxster) in auto or trip?


yes, far too many are available with auto. even the turbo is sold with an automatic.

porsche should at least get audi's DSG.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Why? When I could have you do my bidding for me?   J/K
> 
> Seriously though - I had no idea you could get a 911 in Tiptronic.... sh.it... even I could drive it then. :eeps:


In fact, if I'm not mistaken, Porsche was one of the earlier brands to offer this type of automatic. :dunno:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Why would you _choose_ to drive an auto Porsche?


:stupid:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

http://bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24366&highlight=slushbox


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Porsche is working on DSG type unit. They've done some work on it in early '90s but it was abandoned in favor of Tiptronic (yes, it was one of the first on the market). 

Hmm, I think the only models that don't have auto option are Carrera GT, GT2 and GT3.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> In fact, if I'm not mistaken, Porsche was one of the earlier brands to offer this type of automatic. :dunno:


"Tiptronic" was, IIRC, trademarked by Porsche before it became a "xerox" or "kleenex"


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

LmtdSlip said:


> Why would you _choose_ to drive an auto Porsche?


"I" wouldn't... I was just curious, that's all... Hell, if I had the money to drop on a new 911, I would FORCE myself to learn stick.... maybe... J/K... Yes, I would learn... I'm sure I could find a nice man to teach me.  :rofl: :angel:

I'll be ready to learn stick in 3 years... when my lease is up.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Z4phillygirl said:


> "I" wouldn't... I was just curious, that's all... Hell, if I had the money to drop on a new 911, I would FORCE myself to learn stick.... maybe... J/K... Yes, I would learn... I'm sure I could find a nice man to teach me.  :rofl: :angel:
> 
> I'll be ready to learn stick in 3 years... when my lease is up.


One of my coworkers is selling a 01 Boxster S...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Z4phillygirl said:


> "I" wouldn't... I was just curious, that's all... Hell, if I had the money to drop on a new 911, I would FORCE myself to learn stick.... maybe... J/K... Yes, I would learn... I'm sure I could find a nice man to teach me.  :rofl: :angel:
> 
> I'll be ready to learn stick in 3 years... when my lease is up.


This should be your car when that time comes:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4556665412&category=10156#lg


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Z4phillygirl said:


> "I" wouldn't... I was just curious, that's all... Hell, if I had the money to drop on a new 911, I would FORCE myself to learn stick.... maybe... J/K... Yes, I would learn... I'm sure I could find a nice man to teach me.  :rofl: :angel:
> 
> I'll be ready to learn stick in 3 years... when my lease is up.


I can teach you how to drive stick.  (no pun intended) :drive:


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

I drive a manual bimmer, but what's so horrible about buying an automatic Porsche? I'm sure it's easier in traffic. I'd consider it.

Purists...


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

MrAirbags said:


> This should be your car when that time comes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4556665412&category=10156#lg


Mr. Airbags - is there anything special about that particular Porsche? Just curious.... I didn't see anything that led me to believe there's anything special with it... Again, I'm not up on Porsches, so forgive my ignorance... And, I have another question... in the specs/details, it lists this:

Engine
Engine Description: 3.6L H6
*Fuel Type: Gas* :rofl: What other kind of fuel would it use? Hydrogen? :dunno:



bmw330pp said:


> I can teach you how to drive stick. (no pun intended) :drive:


Thanks, but I've already got a great guy in mind already. :angel: His stick is nice and big and powerful.... err... I mean, easy to learn with... :bigpimp:


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Claresecl said:


> :stupid:


Got it Clare, I got it!!


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The majority are. And did you consider going onto Porsche's web site and looking?


Philly starts tons of threads! Why not talk about Porsche shifters too?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Z4phillygirl said:


> Mr. Airbags - is there anything special about that particular Porsche? Just curious.... I didn't see anything that led me to believe there's anything special with it... Again, I'm not up on Porsches, so forgive my ignorance...


Nope, nothing special about it other than I want it for ME 

Also, no apologies necessary. I have a 911 and I am quite sure there is much I am still ignorant about. That's OK with me though, because I DO know I enjoy the hell out of that car.


----------

